# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Wrestlemania 23

## tammyy2j

Has it to be one of the worst WM ever, Cena wins again and Benoit's match was too short. The only good part was Taker winning and hew MITB match.

----------


## chance

I love john Cena so i dont mind him keeping the belt for so long!
Great that the undertaker has the belt again,he's a Legend!

----------


## tammyy2j

> I love john Cena so i dont mind him keeping the belt for so long!
> Great that the undertaker has the belt again,he's a Legend!



I don't mind Cena but he really has had the title for a long time. He also won at Backlash. I like to see a heel champion now like HBK or Edge.

----------

